# ZO to Dallas?!?!



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

im a HEAT fan

i guess y'all heard of the ZO tade rumors to dallas.
if he's to get traded, Miami get NVE and bradley in exchange, but HEAT fand say no, and so will Riley.
Another rumor is to trade ZO and laphonso ellis and anthony carter for NVE and Finley.
now this might make sense to the HEAT.
what do u guys think about it?
y'all are welcome to get in the Miami Heat page and post messages and replies to c what they think.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I would love to see Zo in a Dallas uniform! He could really help teach this team how to play team defense in a hurry. But then, Zo coming to Dallas is probably wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, trading Alonzo comes down to money.

A) Does Miami want to have a huge amount of cap room next year in hopes of luring Tim Duncan to Miami? 

or...

B) Does someone just completely wow Miami by offering two top tier players, picks and/or cash for Zo?

If you are Riley, do you want to go for the big risk and hope Duncan will come to Miami or take the sure thing? I'd say take the sure thing, but that is just because I don't see Duncan going to play for Pat Riley.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

what do u think would be enough o WOW Miami into trading ZO?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it ain't gonna happen

so just end it


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I would be too scared of his condition to give up too much. And besides the big3 (4) who do we have to offer? No one.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

this wont happen because i think sooner of later, they are gonna be over the cap


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Cuban doesn't seem to care about the luxury tax, but then again, as I said before, it is "wishful thinking" on my part and on the part of many Mavericks fans to get a defensive player of the stature of Zo in a Mavericks uniform!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>riddler</b>!
> this wont happen because i think sooner of later, they are gonna be over the cap


First of all, Dallas is already over the cap I believe. Second, Cuban has openly stated that he'll pay for a winner... so it is all about matching salaries up. Cuban is the George Steinbrenner of the NBA.

Third, since Mourning's kidney has seemed to have gotten worse, I'd say this is a dead rumor. However, if he were in good health, it would simply be just a salary matching situation.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think Finely is going anywhere, people keep mentioning him cause he is the least likely... but that still doesn't make it likely.

-Petey


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I don't think Finely is going anywhere, people keep mentioning him cause he is the least likely... but that still doesn't make it likely.
> 
> -Petey


I really think it depends on who they get back in return. Let's face it, they still need a true center... with all of the other offensive threats they have (especially Dirk) -- I'm sure Finley would be traded before either Dirk or Nash.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I really think it depends on who they get back in return. Let's face it, they still need a true center... with all of the other offensive threats they have (especially Dirk) -- I'm sure Finley would be traded before either Dirk or Nash.


That is exactly my point, they would want alot for Finely... Finely is the most likely to get trade, but him getting traded is unlikely...

Agreed upon that?

-Petey


----------



## anthony6453 (Sep 13, 2002)

*zo going to dallas*

as a mavs fan i would love to see zo wearing our uni, but the latest news is that he is out indefinitely with his kidney problem.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

well, ZO is going no where anymore


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i told you that a month ago


----------

